# Interesting picture



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Found another interesting picture from old Utica, NY.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

I saw either this picture or one like it. Drew quite a crowd.


----------



## FRED On Board (Jan 2, 2014)

From what I can tell, noticing the TEXACO sign in the background, a 4-8-4 Hudson within a chemical plant or tank farm...Curiosity prompts me to ask what Road?...Perhaps NYC or PRR among the possibilities?...I suppose research of the local newspaper arcives could reveal the story of what was apparently a deralment at the time.


Thanks for posting another interesting documentary, David!

Bruce /FRED On Board
ATSF, BN, SP, UP


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

The loco is NOT a Hudson.A Hudson is a 4-6-4.The above loco is either a 4-8-2 or a 4-8-4.It is NOT a PRR loco but could be NYC


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That locomotive doesn't necessarily have to be inside a plant, it could be the lines that run by the plant. Most likely NYC. 

David, have you ever posted the Old 6721 NYC that sits outside at the Union Station?
The headlight is on all the time now. 








This is a recent picture (3/2014) of the inside of Union station being used for a wedding photo shoot. Looks beeeeutifull. Looks well maintained. Magnificent. 









I found this old NYC Hudson Steam locomotive video. 18 mins long.
Interesting video to watch while having your morning cup of mud. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for the video Ed. Water troughs for picking up water without stopping. Wow. I never would have guessed.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hutch said:


> Thanks for the video Ed. Water troughs for picking up water without stopping. Wow. I never would have guessed.


Look at some of your trains they have a scoop.
That was common back in the steam days, and if it rained it was free water for the RR's.

I picked the first Lionel model I found, see the scoop? Not all will have a scoop on the tender for water pickup?


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

None of mine have that, at least that I'm aware of. Now I have to look.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ed I have not been home in 10/12 years I have not seen the loco outside the station. These pictures I'm getting from a Facebook page that was started showing all kinds of historical pictures of the city, East Utica Facebook page. The tanks in the background of the first picture are part of a tank farm that was located on the north side of the yard there. Those I remember very well because one of them was covered by a huge Texaco flying horse and lit up t night.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

I thought that was the origin of the term "jerk water town", one that did not require a stop. I think they filled the track with water for a ways. not sure as it seems it would disappear through the ballast rather quickly.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

The "track pans" were made of metal and heated in nothern climates to prevent freezing. They were typically around a foot deep and as long as two miles. A link to an image which may help out with visualization. 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:LNWR_Ramsbottom_Water_Troughs_1904_edited-2.jpg

Carl


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Plus,
Track pans normally took a while to fill up after being used, so they could not be used immediately by a close-following train. They were also expensive to maintain, generally requiring a pumping station, a lot of plumbing, and an employee or two to maintain. They were thus only justified on a railroad with a high traffic volume. In the United States, several big eastern railroads used them, primarily the New York Central and Pennsylvania Railroad.

The whole wiki on pans, That is where Kwikster's picture came from?
Read about their history?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Track_pan


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Found a picture of crews working on the trolly lines in old Utica. No year shown but check out that car on the other side of the road.


----------



## Biggie (May 14, 2014)

Great thread & pictures. I love these old photos. Keep them coming!


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

The locomotive in the photo above appears to be a NYC 4-8-2 Mohawk


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Here is another one they posted tonight. 

The year is 1910. This is the NYO&W main line as it crossed Hickory - Noyes Street. Stark St goes off to the left & Utica Cutlery is to the extreme right. Spilka's (Stanley's @ this point) is to the left..-----They are talking about a store at the end.


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

Cool picture.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Man, the telephone poles look like a hundred feet tall!.


----------



## Biggie (May 14, 2014)

big ed said:


> Man, the telephone poles look like a hundred feet tall!.


They sure look funny in this pic


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Here is a neat little scratch build truck for someone to try.


----------

